# strut question



## Bday6262 (May 19, 2007)

My friend has a set of bilstein hd struts from his Trans AM. I was wondering if they would fit on my car. They have less than 5000 miles on them. Is it the same setup and how would these work with my GTO if the rest of the suspension is stock?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Bday6262,
I am not a tech, but based on my limited expirience with my 04 GTO, I would say no.
Being as the new GTOs are imports, there seems to be nothing in common with any other GM products.
As a matter of fact, even though the GTO shared it's platform with the Catera, there are still differences in parts, such as tie rod ends! (that's another story, though).

I may get corrected by someone more knowlegable than I, but, for now, live by the rule that every part on your GTO is unique!

Russ


----------

